# keeping ammo locked up at home...



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

While MGL states nothing about ammunition being stored in locked containers at home, the CMR does require that ammunition be locked in a closet, cabinet, or box. It seems like violations can result in fines or imprisonment.

http://www.mass.gov/Eeops/docs/dfs/osfm/cmr/cmr_secured/527013.pdf

Who enforces this regulation? the police or the FD?

Have you ever been involved in a case where a LTC holder was fined or jailed for having ammunition outside of a locked closet, cabinet, or box?

I have many friends with LTCs and in every case, their ammunition is stored in ammo containers next to their gun safe. None of the containers are locked. Essentially, they are in violation aren't they?


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Unregistered said:


> I have many friends with LTCs and in every case, their ammunition is stored in ammo containers next to their gun safe. None of the containers are locked. Essentially, they are in violation aren't they?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

goal.html

Your Google-Fu is weak.

Being Massachusetts, I'm sure there are plenty of enforcement options, but we are all pro-gun here for the most part, so we're moving on...


----------

